# modem keeps disconecting



## schmitt00 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi

So my modem keeps disconnecting....
some times it lasts for some hours and then starts disconnecting every minute or so. Sometimes i just turn the computer on and it already starts his routine of disconnections.
this has been happening for about 2 moths.

what i have already done:
*got a new modem (dlink 500b > dlink 2730b)
*full virus/spyware scan
*disabling antivirus/firewall
*update network adapted driver
*configured a static ip address
*enabled DMZ host
*called the ISP: they said that everything was fine on their part and i should check the cable
*called the cable guys: said that everything was fine so i should check with the ISP
*ended the vicious circle.
*ask help on forums (in progress...)
*future plans: set everything on fire

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Statistics -- xDSL

Mode:	ADSL2+
Traffic Type:	ATM
Status:	Up
Link Power State:	L0

Downstream	Upstream
Line Coding(Trellis):	On	On
SNR Margin (0.1 dB):	138	13
Attenuation (0.1 dB):	255	152
Output Power (0.1 dBm):	193	123
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	6,848	290

Path 0 Path 1 
Downstream	Upstream	Downstream	Upstream
Rate (Kbps):	2,272	373	0	0

MSGc (# of bytes in overhead channel message):	59	16	0	0
B (# of bytes in Mux Data Frame):	71	11	0	0
M (# of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame):	1	16	0	0
T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes):	1	3	0	0
R (# of check bytes in FEC Data Frame):	16	16	0	0
S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length):	1.0	16.0	0.0	0.0
L (# of bits in PMD Data Frame):	704	104	0	0
D (interleaver depth):	64	4	0	0
Delay (msec):	16.0	16.0	0.0	0.0
INP (DMT symbol):	5.81	2.46	0.0	0.0

Super Frames:	6,664	6,557	0	0
Super Frame Errors:	434	378	0	0
RS Words:	360,884	22,270	0	0
RS Correctable Errors:	8	2,869	0	0
RS Uncorrectable Errors:	0	0	0	0

HEC Errors:	24	4,233	0	0
OCD Errors:	0	0	0	0
LCD Errors:	0	0	0	0
Total Cells:	483,615	69,983	0	0
Data Cells:	11,202	1,339	0	0
Bit Errors:	0	355,296	0	0

Total ES:	10	86
Total SES:	10	47
Total UAS:	44	44


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
System Log

Date/Time	Facility	Severity	Message
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Total Flash size: 8192K with 128 sectors
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: registering PCI controller with io_map_base unset
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: registering PCI controller with io_map_base unset
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: bio: create slab at 0
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: BLOG v2.1 Initialized
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: pcieport-driver 0000:01:00.0: device [14e4:6328] has invalid IRQ; check vendor BIOS
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: bcm963xx_mtd driver v1.0
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: File system address: 0xb8010100
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: brcmboard: brcm_board_init entry
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: SES: Button Interrupt 0x1 is enabled
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: SES: LED GPIO 0x8009 is enabled
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmrt: Broadcom BCM6328B0 ATM/PTM Network Device v0.3 Mar 5 2012 17:46:51
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Broadcom Logger v0.1 Mar 5 2012 17:45:11
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Mirror/redirect action on
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: u32 classifier
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: input device check on
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Actions configured
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: VFS: Mounted root (squashfs filesystem) readonly on device 31:0.
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: pktflow: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Broadcom Packet Flow Cache Char Driver v2.1 Mar 18 2010 21:39:51 Registered<242>
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: NBUFF v1.0 Initialized
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Broadcom Packet Flow Cache learning via BLOG enabled.
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Created Proc FS /procfs/fcache
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Broadcom Packet Flow Cache registered with netdev chain
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Constructed Broadcom Packet Flow Cache v2.1 Mar 18 2010 21:39:50
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: bcmxtmcfg_init entry
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: adsl: adsl_init entry
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: Broadcom BCM6328B0 Ethernet Network Device v0.1 Mar 5 2012 17:45:20
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: dgasp: kerSysRegisterDyingGaspHandler: bcmsw registered
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: map:0xf,eth3: MAC Address: 28:10:7B:93:25:E2,VPORT_ID:1 PHY_ID:1
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: map:0x7,eth2: MAC Address: 28:10:7B:93:25:E2,VPORT_ID:2 PHY_ID:2
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: map:0x3,eth1: MAC Address: 28:10:7B:93:25:E2,VPORT_ID:3 PHY_ID:3
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: map:0x1,eth0: MAC Address: 28:10:7B:93:25:E2,VPORT_ID:4 PHY_ID:4
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: wl:srom not detected,using main memory mapped srom info(wombo board)
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: wl:loading /etc/wlan/bcm4313_map.bin
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: wl0: Broadcom BCM4313 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.60.120.3.cpe4.406.0
Jan 1 00:00:07	user	warn	kernel: dgasp: kerSysRegisterDyingGaspHandler: wl0 registered
Jan 1 00:00:12	user	warn	kernel: BcmAdsl_Initialize=0xC00D7234, g_pFnNotifyCallback=0xC00FF654
Jan 1 00:00:12	user	warn	kernel: pSdramPHY=0xA1FFFFF8, 0x162D55 0xDEADBEEF
Jan 1 00:00:13	user	warn	kernel: *** PhySdramSize got adjusted: 0x7AB04 => 0x90698 ***
Jan 1 00:00:13	user	warn	kernel: AdslCoreSharedMemInit: shareMemAvailable=457024
Jan 1 00:00:13	user	warn	kernel: AdslCoreHwReset: pLocSbSta=80e88000 bkupThreshold=1600
Jan 1 00:00:13	user	warn	kernel: AdslCoreHwReset: AdslOemDataAddr = 0xA1F711A8
Jan 1 00:00:13	user	warn	kernel: dgasp: kerSysRegisterDyingGaspHandler: dsl0 registered
Jan 1 00:00:15	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: xDSL G.994 training
Jan 1 00:00:16	user	crit	kernel: eth3 Link UP 100 mbps full duplex
Jan 1 00:00:35	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 started
Jan 1 00:00:39	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 channel analysis
Jan 1 00:00:44	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 message exchange
Jan 1 00:00:44	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL link up, Bearer 0, us=355, ds=2272
Jan 1 00:00:44	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: XTM Link Information, portid = 0, State = UP, Service Support = ATM
Jan 1 00:00:44	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmrt: MAC address: 28 10 7b 93 25 e4
Jan 1 00:00:44	user	warn	kernel: [DoCreateDeviceReq.2300]: register_netdev
Jan 1 00:00:44	user	warn	kernel: [DoCreateDeviceReq.2302]: register_netdev done
Jan 1 00:00:44	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: Connection UP, LinkActiveStatus=0x1, US=355000, DS=2272000
Jan 1 00:01:18	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP server detected.
Jan 1 00:01:18	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP session established.
Jan 1 00:01:19	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP LCP UP.
Jan 1 00:01:19	daemon	crit	syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.
Jan 1 00:01:19	user	warn	kernel: Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
Jan 1 00:01:20	user	warn	kernel: nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (496 buckets, 1984 max)
Jan 1 00:01:38	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL link down
Jan 1 00:01:38	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: XTM Link Information, portid = 0, State = DOWN, Service Support = ATM
Jan 1 00:01:38	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: Connection DOWN, LinkActiveStatus=0x0
Jan 1 00:01:41	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: xDSL G.994 training
Jan 1 00:01:43	daemon	crit	syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.
Jan 1 00:01:43	daemon	crit	syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.
Jan 1 00:01:57	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 started
Jan 1 00:02:01	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 channel analysis
Jan 1 00:02:05	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 message exchange
Jan 1 00:02:06	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL link down
Jan 1 00:02:07	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: xDSL G.994 training
Jan 1 00:02:23	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 started
Jan 1 00:02:27	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 channel analysis
Jan 1 00:02:32	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 message exchange
Jan 1 00:02:32	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL link up, Bearer 0, us=333, ds=2272
Jan 1 00:02:32	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: XTM Link Information, portid = 0, State = UP, Service Support = ATM
Jan 1 00:02:32	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmrt: MAC address: 28 10 7b 93 25 e4
Jan 1 00:02:32	user	warn	kernel: [DoCreateDeviceReq.2300]: register_netdev
Jan 1 00:02:32	user	warn	kernel: [DoCreateDeviceReq.2302]: register_netdev done
Jan 1 00:02:32	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: Connection UP, LinkActiveStatus=0x1, US=333000, DS=2272000
Jan 1 00:02:58	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: OAM loopback response not received on VCC 1.1.3
Jan 1 00:02:59	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: OAM loopback response not received on VCC 1.1.4
Jan 1 00:03:37	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP server detected.
Jan 1 00:03:37	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP session established.
Jan 1 00:03:44	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP LCP UP.
Jan 1 00:03:47	daemon	crit	syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.
Jan 1 00:08:41	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL link down
Jan 1 00:08:41	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: XTM Link Information, portid = 0, State = DOWN, Service Support = ATM
Jan 1 00:08:41	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: Connection DOWN, LinkActiveStatus=0x0
Jan 1 00:08:44	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: xDSL G.994 training
Jan 1 00:08:45	daemon	crit	syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.
Jan 1 00:08:45	daemon	crit	syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.
Jan 1 00:08:59	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 started
Jan 1 00:09:04	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 channel analysis
Jan 1 00:09:08	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL G.992 message exchange
Jan 1 00:09:08	user	crit	kernel: Line 0: ADSL link up, Bearer 0, us=326, ds=2272
Jan 1 00:09:08	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: XTM Link Information, portid = 0, State = UP, Service Support = ATM
Jan 1 00:09:09	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmrt: MAC address: 28 10 7b 93 25 e4
Jan 1 00:09:09	user	warn	kernel: [DoCreateDeviceReq.2300]: register_netdev
Jan 1 00:09:09	user	warn	kernel: [DoCreateDeviceReq.2302]: register_netdev done
Jan 1 00:09:09	user	warn	kernel: bcmxtmcfg: Connection UP, LinkActiveStatus=0x1, US=326000, DS=2272000
Jan 1 00:10:32	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP server detected.
Jan 1 00:10:32	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP session established.
Jan 1 00:10:33	daemon	crit	syslog: PPP LCP UP.
Jan 1 00:10:36	daemon	crit	syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thank you.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Is this the only PC that disconnects - do other devices connected work OK - if so how are they connected to the router - wireless or wired 

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

if you are connected by wireless, please include the xirrus screen shots for both conditions - see how below. 

Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router when working normally - post that light status here. 
Now when the internet disconnects make a note of the status of the lights for the modem and router here again. also note which have changed.

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## schmitt00 (Oct 21, 2012)

First thanks for the replay.

So lets start:

This is the only PC I have connected, don't have other device to test at the moment.
I use a *wired *connection

To the tests:



> *modem/router lights
> *_with internet working:
> _ON: power / dsl / lan1 / internet
> _when internet fails:
> ...





> *ipconfig /all:
> *
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> ...





> *ping default gateway:
> *
> Pinging 10.1.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 10.1.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
> ...





> *ping with DNS:
> *
> Pinging Google [189.73.192.216] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 189.73.192.216: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=60
> ...





> *ping without DNS:
> *
> Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=46
> ...





> *Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
> *
> I have wi-fi disabled all times


I'll post the offline tests later when it starts to fall again if i'm able to do it before the link is reestablished.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> dsl light starts blinking after some seconds to get a new link


 and then later the internet light comes back on - correct ?

then it will most likely be a modem / line / isp issue 

lets see the tests on a disconnection


----------



## schmitt00 (Oct 21, 2012)

Usually it comes back up but some times only by manually reseting the modem.
I'm not at home during the week so if it doesn't fail again in some hours i'll post the result only next weekend.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

OK - 



> *got a new modem (dlink 500b > dlink 2730b)
> *called the ISP: they said that everything was fine on their part and i should check the cable
> *called the cable guys: said that everything was fine so i should check with the ISP
> *ended the vicious circle.


as you have changed the modem, I think you are back in the cycle


----------



## schmitt00 (Oct 21, 2012)

probably ^^

tests without internet access:
http://s8.postimage.org/gq9tnchud/Capture.jpg


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so that shows a connection to the router still - but no internet access 
did the lights go out again
therefore I think you are back in the loop


----------



## schmitt00 (Oct 21, 2012)

yes i'm ^^
Thanks for your help 

thread can be closed


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Please let us know how you get on and if you get a resolution then you can mark solved - or any further questions just post here 

You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

